# Am i getting Old? have 06 GTO. looking at Porsche cayman!



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Well Ive taken some time test drives this winter when visiting friends in the warmer states. Have been chasing the 911, but im taken by the Porsche cayman s. have driven a couple and WoW!! I know they are a little spendy and no back seat and all that!! But this car drives and sounds so good!! it was just rated the no 1 drivers car by motor Trend!! Over the camaro, zr1 even the audi r8!! Does any other gto owner have a cayman in the stable? Im not purchasing a new cayman but one under 40,000 can get a 2008 with under 10,000 miles!! Gto owners take some time this summer and take a test drive, young or old it will make you smile!! I will never let go of my Gto but a sunday drive with my mary in the Cayman seems better? Im not trying to offend anyone here just trying to get some feedback and enjoying another great car!! Sorry gm,ford,dodge but its getting harder to find a TWO door Sports car for over the fifty crowd!! Take a look and let me know what you think!! Anybody want a blue Gto,maybe?:seeya:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you like the GTO but want a little more refinement you can do it for 1/2 the price of the Porsche. The Trail Blazer SS is really nice, but lacks the refinement. The Saab 9-7 Aero is a TBSS but with nicer everythign and are very affordable used. You could keep the GTO with the price difference between the 9-7 and the Porsche.

Test drive one. I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Porsche gto or saab? or ??*

Thanks for the info!! trailblazer ss a truck? no trucks!! I do have a saab a 1989 saab turbo.:coolGreat little car!! have tested a lot of cars for both of us!1 We have found the cayman makes both of us smile!! mary a little short gal.5-2 likes the seats and its easy to see and shift, the dual clutch or the 6 speed maual is great !! The leather interior and the huge list of options is incredible!!Over 300 horse and a very fast car!! Liked the saurn sky but thats gone!! the vettte? just to big and a little flashy!!:shutme This White cayman is what im looking at ! It has a carbon fiber bumper front and some added body items, exhaust and some great tires and more!! Stock is okay just need a little extra!! My daily driver is a 2007 Dodge magnum Awd! Great car! for the wisconson winters!! So with the Saab,GTO I need a cayman!!


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> If you like the GTO but want a little more refinement you can do it for 1/2 the price of the Porsche. The Trail Blazer SS is really nice, but lacks the refinement. The Saab 9-7 Aero is a TBSS but with nicer everythign and are very affordable used. You could keep the GTO with the price difference between the 9-7 and the Porsche.
> 
> Test drive one. I promise you won't be disappointed.


i think u might have confused the caymen with the cayenne(SUV) but anyway back to the OP, the caymen is a SWEET little toy!! its just as quick as an carrera but has smaller frame and its lighter, more of a sports car aside from the GT3's and stuff. they are fun little cars and yeah, it seems like it would be good addition into ur garage, but being a GTO guy hahaha dont get rid of the big, comfy, straight line monster:lol:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

cpr said:


> Well Ive taken some time test drives this winter when visiting friends in the warmer states. Have been chasing the 911, but im taken by the Porsche cayman s. have driven a couple and WoW!! I know they are a little spendy and no back seat and all that!! But this car drives and sounds so good!! it was just rated the no 1 drivers car by motor Trend!! Over the camaro, zr1 even the audi r8!! Does any other gto owner have a cayman in the stable? Im not purchasing a new cayman but one under 40,000 can get a 2008 with under 10,000 miles!! Gto owners take some time this summer and take a test drive, young or old it will make you smile!! I will never let go of my Gto but a sunday drive with my mary in the Cayman seems better? Im not trying to offend anyone here just trying to get some feedback and enjoying another great car!! Sorry gm,ford,dodge but its getting harder to find a TWO door Sports car for over the fifty crowd!! Take a look and let me know what you think!! Anybody want a blue Gto,maybe?:seeya:


I'm not offended. :cheers There are more refined cars than the GTO. But as you see it cost a little more. If you have to get rid of your GTO to get it I say go for it. Good luck!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

6point0 goat said:


> i think u might have confused the caymen with the cayenne(SUV) but anyway back to the OP, the caymen is a SWEET little toy!! its just as quick as an carrera but has smaller frame and its lighter, more of a sports car aside from the GT3's and stuff. they are fun little cars and yeah, it seems like it would be good addition into ur garage, but being a GTO guy hahaha dont get rid or the big, comfy, straight line monster:lol:


Def mis-read and thogh ht say Cayenne...


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

dibs your goat!


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

I always felt like the Corvette's are an older mans car. However, Porsche's are very similar, I have never seen a man under 35 driving one.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

S.T i am a old man, im 53 yrs Young!! The Cayman will be in my garage soon? As soon as i tidy up the expense account!!:willy: Thanks to all for the positive comments!! the decision is easy to buy the cayman but its to difficult to decide to sell the GTO!! Great car only 13,000 miles fast as hell great interior and better than the new camaro!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

You call the Vette too flashy but you're going to buy a Porsche???????

Doesn't make sense to me. 

The Vette is less expensive. Has more power. Handles as well. Rides better. Gets much better mileage. Is easier to mod. Is cheaper to mod. Is way more reliable and cheaper to fix. I don't know, to each his own. Just don't cry to us when every C6 and the C5 Z06's out there beat the piss out of you and steal your lunch money.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> You call the Vette too flashy but you're going to buy a Porsche???????
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> The Vette is less expensive. Has more power. Handles as well. Rides better. Gets much better mileage. Is easier to mod. Is cheaper to mod. Is way more reliable and cheaper to fix. I don't know, to each his own. Just don't cry to us when every C6 and the C5 Z06's out there beat the piss out of you and steal your lunch money.


Not everybody is like you and me. I think he just want something that he can turn the key and drive.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> You call the Vette too flashy but you're going to buy a Porsche???????
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> The Vette is less expensive. Has more power. Handles as well. Rides better. Gets much better mileage. Is easier to mod. Is cheaper to mod. Is way more reliable and cheaper to fix. I don't know, to each his own. Just don't cry to us when every C6 and the C5 Z06's out there beat the piss out of you and steal your lunch money.


Most of the things you said I agree with but maybe *cpr* is at a point in his life where racing isn't that important anymore but the thrill of a more spirited/fun drive is. I'm 43 and as powerful as my car is I don't find myself clowning around as much as I used to. I have slaughtered C6s, C5 Z06s and imports from EVOs to AMG Benzes but as time goes on I don't give 'em a second thought anymore. This might be the case for *cpr*. Who knows?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

cpr said:


> This White cayman is what im looking at ! It has a carbon fiber bumper front and some added body items, exhaust and some great tires and more!! Stock is okay just need a little extra!!


That white Cayman looks sweet. I REALLY like the front end. Your GTO is very nice too. In fact, my daughter has picture of one just like yours. I wonder where she got it.... Hmmmmmmm............:seeya:


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks gm4 life and 6qts11oz!! You Guys nailed it on the head! In my life ive had mavericks to mustangs,vettes to custom rods!! and just a lot of old cars and some great rides, magnums,amx,62 vette,47 chevy coupe,fairlane 500,chevelles camaros,even a yenko!! and more But at this time the sexiness,the design of the cayman and the precise drive and do nothing to it but drive appeals to us!! Im a driver and in northern wi we have some great roads with very little traffic and some great views !we can drive a little faster and the curves are better than the straights!! Curves are more fun!! Ive raced a few cars and a lot of snowmobiles and a motorcyle or two! That car has brought back some great feelings! its fun too bad it is expensive!! I know the vette beats it in Most but you have to drive one!Its much smaller much like a faster miata but sexier!! Ive driven most years of vettes ,a little firm and a little awkward to get in! its just to me the cayman has a litlle more style or class to me? why? i cant say, it just does What it's supposed to do! Ck out Motor Trend! they can explain better!! Thanks again for all the comments!!:seeya: Chip&Mary. Hi to Green Goat!! good that you have the snowplow!! we need it tonite!!


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

I totally understand whay the OP means, but I personally would go for the Boxster S, and have an option to drop the top on a nice sunny day. It has all the best parts of the Cayman S, plus the open roof. But thats just me. 
I hope you get the car you want, and enjoy it tremendously.. 

For me the stable WILL some day look like this: 
Coupe: 2006 GTO, SUV: 2004 Pathfinder, Convertible: 2003 Boxster S.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

cpr said:


> Hi to Green Goat!! good that you have the snowplow!! we need it tonite!!


Hey Chip, good to hear from you again. I'm impressed with all the cool cars you've driven in the past. Lifes' too short, drive whatever puts the biggest smile on your face, and Mary's! It sounds to me that you need to do whatever it takes to get that Caymen!!!

Plow is at the ready. Been plowing out cell towers lately.. $$$$$


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*sell the goat?*

Hey green goat and others! Thanks. Yes ihave had some fun cars,had and that why its so tough. i would like to keep a car! But the cayman purchase would force me to sell my gto!!  its in storage) so any interest out there? let me know if its worth getting it out!!:seeya:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

cpr said:


> Well Ive taken some time test drives this winter when visiting friends in the warmer states. Have been chasing the 911, but im taken by the Porsche cayman s. have driven a couple and WoW!! I know they are a little spendy and no back seat and all that!! But this car drives and sounds so good!! it was just rated the no 1 drivers car by motor Trend!! Over the camaro, zr1 even the audi r8!! Does any other gto owner have a cayman in the stable? Im not purchasing a new cayman but one under 40,000 can get a 2008 with under 10,000 miles!! Gto owners take some time this summer and take a test drive, young or old it will make you smile!! I will never let go of my Gto but a sunday drive with my mary in the Cayman seems better? Im not trying to offend anyone here just trying to get some feedback and enjoying another great car!! Sorry gm,ford,dodge but its getting harder to find a TWO door Sports car for over the fifty crowd!! Take a look and let me know what you think!! Anybody want a blue Gto,maybe?:seeya:


If you are happy with the Caymen's power, rear-mid-engine handling then you might want to test drive a NSX.

Similar, but more reliable and better resale value.

There was a 91 NSX that sold for $15k with 410k miles. Original motor. Just like a honda - change the fluids, belts and hoses.

Financially, it's a very smart decision.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> You call the Vette too flashy but you're going to buy a Porsche???????
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> The Vette is less expensive. Has more power. Handles as well. Rides better. Gets much better mileage. Is easier to mod. Is cheaper to mod. Is way more reliable and cheaper to fix. I don't know, to each his own. Just don't cry to us when every C6 and the C5 Z06's out there beat the piss out of you and steal your lunch money.


the placement of the engine behind the cockpit is a different handling/braking feeling that I like as well.

I like the C6 Z06, and considered selling my NSX for that, but when I started to hear stories about valves failing and oil starvation issues (most of them were under warranty), then I backed off.

I appreciate the NSX and a domestic raw power V8 side by side. 2 different flavors.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Batmans, i have looke at the nsx and a lotus elite. i do love Vintage rides but the cayman has taken a great sexy curves and put it with the best handling ever!! You guys have to check out the motor trend aug issue? and video of the 2009 best drivers car!!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think you've gotten old. Your tastes are just taking a different path. Good luck if you get the Porsche. 

I'm not that far behind in age. When "old age" catches up I'd hope to be able to drive what ever I want as long as my reflex/reaction/mental faculties can handle it. It doesn't have to be the fastest. It just has to look fast and I have to look sexy in it. Hopefully a luxurious sleeper as a DD and a vintage Ferrari for the weekends.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

cpr said:


> Batmans, i have looke at the nsx and a lotus elite. i do love Vintage rides but the cayman has taken a great sexy curves and put it with the best handling ever!! You guys have to check out the motor trend aug issue? and video of the 2009 best drivers car!!arty:arty:arty:


U can do a RX7 with a LSx in there. I think there are some already built turn key.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Most of the things you said I agree with but maybe *cpr* is at a point in his life where racing isn't that important anymore but the thrill of a more spirited/fun drive is. I'm 43 and as powerful as my car is I don't find myself clowning around as much as I used to. I have slaughtered C6s, C5 Z06s and imports from EVOs to AMG Benzes but as time goes on I don't give 'em a second thought anymore. This might be the case for *cpr*. Who knows?


I hear what you're saying. I also hear what CPR is saying. 

Again, I don't understand how you can say a Vette is too flashy and then think a Porsche isn't. 

I've also settled a bit. I think it's been 2 months since I've really let the Vette run free. I think when you settle down you don't buy a Porsche or a Vette. You buy a Miata or a Mercedes 350SLK.


----------



## mjet (Jan 14, 2009)

*Cayman S*

Interesting thread.... I have a 2006 CaymanS with 30k miles.... no issues with reliability at all and I beat the snot out of it! Best stock drivers car I have ever driven! Meaning it feels great in all aspects of the driving exprience. I test drove an 06 ZO6 and the 06 CaymanS and went with the Cayman S, but hey we are all different....Now I'm looking for a daily driver and it will be a GTO soon.......


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I hear what you're saying. I also hear what CPR is saying.
> 
> Again, I don't understand how you can say a Vette is too flashy and then think a Porsche isn't.
> 
> I've also settled a bit. I think it's been 2 months since I've really let the Vette run free. *I think when you settle down you don't buy a Porsche or a Vette. You buy a Miata or a Mercedes 350SLK.*


If that's the case I don't ever want to settle down. I want to look somewhat cool in my ride not







.

And I agree with ya. The Porsche seems flashier than a Vette.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

batmans said:


> the placement of the engine behind the cockpit is a different handling/braking feeling that I like as well.
> 
> I like the C6 Z06, and considered selling my NSX for that, but when I started to hear stories about valves failing and oil starvation issues (most of them were under warranty), then I backed off.
> 
> I appreciate the NSX and a domestic raw power V8 side by side. 2 different flavors.


I owned a 911. I dealt with oil leaks and rattles and other issues, also I'm familiar with the tail wagging the dog feeling you're talking about. I ran a friends 03 911 Turbo on a race track. Again it's not a very settling feeling to me. I find a car like a Vette easier to drive fast and easier to control than the Porsche. 

Now I'm basing that off of a 911 and Porsche may have improved the feel in the Cayman, I've never driven one of those. 

I have also driven a scalpel....er..... NSX. The only thing I've driven that you can place better on a track is a Kart. You don't get the tail wag that Porsches I've owned and raced have unless you do stupid stuff to make the tail rotate in the NSX. Even then the NSX is more controled and easier to bring back in line.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I think when you settle down you don't buy a Porsche or a Vette. You buy a Miata or a Mercedes 350SLK.


I don't know about that Ferg, I think it 50/50. There is alot of Vetts that roam around here on base and SoCal and its middle aged guys/gals. Same goes for the Porsches I see alot more middle aged women drive them nowadays.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

*Selling the GTO?*

If you Plan on selling it you let me know! i have been thinking about Selling my 04 for an 05 or 06 6 speed before i spend any more money on it. Im breaking the bank and the Wife doesnt like it.... haha 

I think you should look at a Cadillac CTS-V!! Supercharged 6.2... I think that would put a smile and possibly a little more excitement for you and the wife!


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay Guys, great responses!! I have driven a vette and a lot of Sport cars! from the viper, camaro, lotus nsx,bmw,mercedes coupe with Kompressor etc. im not rich but my work has some rich friends! i own a small remodel company.( my wife and i do all the work ourselves) from demo to finish! You Guys have to drive the cayman or cayman S it Drives so much better than the 911< You guys should check out the Motor Trend best drivers car!! It was no 1. over the zr1 ,gt 500 audi 8, cadillac, miata bmw and more! great video and Info! The cayman is smaller than most sport cars of today! vette is much flasier than the cayman, take a look and compare! You have to drive each one same day and you will see!! The vette is so powerfull, wheelspin any time you want and a little heavy and stiff!! Love the power!! the cayman  is hard to get it upset, great balance you can really throw this baby around and it will treat you so good and make you smile! The dual clutch is unbelievable!! Vette guys you gotta get this!! Only drawback is the Price,I have the Power beast(GTO) now need a Driving car!!:seeya::cheers:cool


----------



## 04GoatLady (Feb 9, 2010)

fergyflyer said:


> You call the Vette too flashy but you're going to buy a Porsche???????
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> The Vette is less expensive. Has more power. Handles as well. Rides better. Gets much better mileage. Is easier to mod. Is cheaper to mod. Is way more reliable and cheaper to fix. I don't know, to each his own. Just don't cry to us when every C6 and the C5 Z06's out there beat the piss out of you and steal your lunch money.


:agree


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> ...I have also driven a scalpel....er..... NSX. The only thing I've driven that you can place better on a track is a Kart. You don't get the tail wag that Porsches I've owned and raced have unless you do stupid stuff to make the tail rotate in the NSX. Even then the NSX is more controled and easier to bring back in line.


My FD at the time has more of a scalpel/go cart feel than the NSX.


----------



## mjet (Jan 14, 2009)

*CaymanS*

Cayman S and GTO perfect combo! Go for it!


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

arty:Thanks mjet i will!! Chevy guys i checked out more vettes again at the local dealer and just cant do it! Dont get me Wrong since i was a kid and even during my mechanic training at a jr college in arizona felt my life wouldnt be complete till i had a corvette!! i did finally get a 1962 vette in 80-81 I lived near orlando and went to daytona beach a lot! the gals would sit behind on the back and we had a lot of fun with that car!! Even then i thought for sure i would have a new vette. well?/ street rods and javelin amx ,ford and camaro,street machines and mild customs!!came first Then on my 50th birthday? Mustang, Vette or GTO? had to have the GTO!! It just felt better! price had nothing, just more of the street machine feel!! great interior!! That's how i feel with the cayman It fits better! I guess The vette driver, ive seen over the years,makes a reason too! Older,to tanned,to muchgold just a little too shiny? I know the average porsche driver is a little snobish and way to much money,ego and more! But i dont fit in either i just like the porsche for what it offers!We have vette people, porsche people and Harly people and so on. Me Just a car lover at a candy store and before i die, I want to sample as much as I can!! Thanks Guys, Goodbye from a future Porsche cayman owner!! and GTO owner!!:seeya:arty:arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

When you stated that I needed to drive a Cayman before I made judgement I backed off. 

In the end it's what makes you happy that counts. Someone elses opinion is just that. Enjoy!!!!! 

:cheers


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Fergy you should take a cayman or cayman s out for a test!! its a lot of Fun!! Its not that you are looking? Just to see, feel, what other cars are like!! Im not saying one is better or faster. Thers more than one way to skin a cat!!:seeya:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

cpr said:


> Fergy you should take a cayman or cayman s out for a test!! its a lot of Fun!! Its not that you are looking? Just to see, feel, what other cars are like!! Im not saying one is better or faster. Thers more than one way to skin a cat!!:seeya:


The plans were made on Wednesday to vist our local Porsche dealer and drive a Cayman S. Pulling up in the Z06 they will definately consider me a viable customer.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Fergy Flyer Fantastic! Please let me know how you feel!! It would be really helpfull to get feedback from a real vette driver! Thanks!and have fun!! arty:


----------



## mjet (Jan 14, 2009)

*CaymanS vs. Z06*

Cpr,
I test drove them back to back in 2006, at that time I was leaning heavily towards the Z..... The power of the Z is amazing and I wish I had some of it in the Cayman.... But the power alone could not convince me to overlook the Cayman's superior handling, steering, braking and overall connection to the road, it just felt really good even being down on power compared to the Z. I've had 2 Vette's (C4 & C5), 2-M3's (E36 & E46), M Roadster, 300ZXTT, RX-7 TT (FD), 911 (996) and an SLK55 AMG. 

The CaymanS has been my favorite with the FD and M3 (E36) tied for second.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks mjet!! nice list of cars!! care to rate them to each other? They have increased power a little/ in the cayman s what about the new cayman /boxster spyder, with aluminium doors and rear trunk only 2800 pounds and more hp! nice looking car!! Thanks again!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

cpr said:


> Fergy Flyer Fantastic! Please let me know how you feel!! It would be really helpfull to get feedback from a real vette driver! Thanks!and have fun!! arty:


I drove the Cayman. They had any color I wanted as long as it was black. 

It wasn't my first choice in colors or options. There were basically none on this car. The sticker was 63,000. 

I really wanted to drive a car with the PDK 7 spd but they only had 2 Cayman S, the one I drove and another that was almost identical except it had $2000 worth of options. I also wanted to drive one with the sport chrono package, again no deal. 

I felt a bit claustrophobic in it. It had very poor visibility to the rear and not much cargo space. Tight seats. Comfortable but tight

Great shifter and the clutch and shifter worked perfect together. GM can only dream of making a shifter this good. 

I only got on it a bit but it felt sluggish to me. You had to rev the wee out of it to get power and I found myself running a gear low. The salesman said that all Porsches were tight when they are new and it would loosen up nicely. He sensed my disappointment in the power. 

Rough ride but livable. Excellent ergonomics. Predictible handling which is something you can't say for the 911 turbo. 

Very comfortable seats. You could sit in them for hours. The interior is definately nicer than a Vette once you get past the small size. 

I guess when it boils down to a Corvette with the same options as this Porsche and the Corvette is $10,000 less in sticker and $15,000 less in actual cost I'll defanitely stay with the Vette. There is something to be said about showing up in a Porsche. Driving down the street in something so exclusive. They did offer to discount it $2000 also which really surprised me. 

Sorry CPR. But the car did earn some more respect from me. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks, at least it wasnt all that bad!! Yes you do rev the motor more than a chevy v8 but thay are made that way and can handle it! The seats and shifter+ Brakes is what sold me!! i do go for long drives in northern wi!! We have to, cities are a long way. The new dual clutch is amazing!! But im still from old school! like to shift!! but if i can Afford that costly option?? The new stuff will have to wait,maybe pick up a 06-08 want to stay under 40 and its very easy to find a low mileage cayman for 30-40 thousand!! Black is not a color i like!! White, silver , red really show the Body lines real nice!! As you said the fit and finish of the leather and dash is a big selling point to me!! Its expensive eye candy but aftyer driving chevys for over 40 yrs its time to try a little German? My first car was a 1963 Studebaker safari wagon, looks like a mercedes wagon but the rear roof slid into the front and you could stand up in the back !!from that to a cayman? Sweet!! maybe in the next 6 months? when the snow Melts!! Thanks again to all that have stopped in to give thier views!! Corvette maybe next time? maybe the new design??arty:arty:


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i say if you get a porshe get a 997 or a gt2 or gt3 that would be bad ass.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Check out the new Boxster S while you're down at the dealership, too.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

2004goat said:


> i say if you get a porshe get a 997 or a gt2 or gt3 that would be bad ass.


He's looking for under $40,000.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Boxter s looks like a great car!! but the prices make me feel uncomfortable to drive! ive been there and your to afraid to drive it? may get a scratch or a bird dropping!! no i like a driver and then take her home for a shower and do it again the next day!! We are talking about cars? The depreciation on these Sport cars for the first 2-3 years are just to much for me! I save and have a great car! My GTO was new and maybe a keeper!!Its hard to find a better car for what it has!! But as porsche is still making the cayman i will be able to drive and sell and maybe pick up another. I have decided that a cayman will be my next purchase!! Now i just have to find her!!arty:


----------

